# קובץ האקסל האולטימטיבי לארגון חתונה



## zusiman (28/6/02)

קובץ האקסל האולטימטיבי לארגון חתונה 
כבר חודשים אני עובד על קובץ אקסל (לא תוכנה) המכילה את כל הטיפים, את כל הדברים שצריך לארגן, תכנון תקציב, תכנון לו"ז. בקיצור הכל!! לכל נושא יש את הגליון שלו. אתם מוזמנים לעיין בקובץ.(תפנו זמן - לוקח הרבה זמן להבין את הפוטנציאל) למי שמתקשה בלהבין Excel - נו - זה הזמן ללמוד...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 מחקתי את הפרטים הרלוונטים לחתונה שלנו (כמו שמות מוזמנים וכו´) אספתי במשך החודשים את כל הטיפים שנערמו פה. והיו הרבה. תודה לכן! אני אשמח מאוד להערות, הארות ותוספות רבות לקובץ. אני מאוד הייתי רוצה שהוא יהיה שימושי לכולכם/כולכן. עדיין הכל בשלב של תכנון ובנייה אז סליחה מראש על הבלגן ביחד נבנה את הקובץ לידי שלמות....(החזון) למי שלא מכיר אותי, אני ארוסה של 0רחלי.


----------



## ניקול3 (28/6/02)

כל הכבוד לך../images/Emo70.gif 
באמת עשית עבודה נפלאה. איפה היית כל החודשים האחרונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 בקיצור הקובץ כבר אצלי וכבר עבר שינויי התאמה כלים למשתמשים החדשים... כל כך התעצלתי לבנות קובץ כזה בעצמי והנה הגעת ופתרת לי את כל הבעיות, ועוד פי אלף מושקע ממה שאני התכוונתי לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין מילים... קבל ח"ח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ו- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ענקית (ממש כיף לרחלי שאתה כל כך שותף ועוזר). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ו-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהמשך ניקול


----------



## POOH* (28/6/02)

כל הכבוד... ../images/Emo45.gif 
עדיין לא עברנו עליו לעומק... אבל מרפרוף ראשוני נראה מצויין ומועיל... תודה רבה... ואגב חבר שלי בנה תוכנה לחתונה באקסס שאם תרצה נשמח לשלוח לכם.... POOH


----------



## gmgy (28/6/02)

איזה מעולה אתה! 
ממש מבצע צבאי


----------



## traveler (28/6/02)

בקשה לעזרה../images/Emo66.gif../images/Emo66.gif../images/Emo66.gif 
איך שומרים קובץ EXCEL בצורה החסכונית ביותר מחינת KB היות והאתר מוכן לשים קבצים עד 250KB ויש לי קובץ EXCEL בגודל 1.5MG באיזו צורה לשמור אותו כדי שאוכל להכניס אותו לפה


----------



## traveler (28/6/02)

המשך../images/Emo66.gif../images/Emo66.gif../images/Emo66.gif 
הקובץ הוא של סידור מקומות ישיבה ולכן חשוב לי לשים אותו פה


----------



## POOH* (28/6/02)

שלום.... 
חבר שלי טוען שאתה יכול לכווץ אותו ב- ZIP ואז זה יכנס.... בהצלחה... POOH


----------



## zusiman (28/6/02)

למה הקובץ הגיע לגודל כזה? 
קובץ אקסל לא עובר את הכמה מאות קילובייטים כי הכל הוא נתונים ותו לא. הכנסת תמונות או משהו כזה לקובץ? שלח לי אותו באמייל ואראה במה מדובר....


----------



## lsimon (28/6/02)

../images/Emo91.gifועוד רעיון אולטימטיבי לקובץ 
אקסל לתכנון תקציב החתונה שאנחנו בנינו בהשראת דוגמא שרצה פה בפורום בעבר – לשימושכם... הורדנו את הפרטים האישיים מטעמי צניעות וכבוד לנותני השירותים...


----------



## zusiman (28/6/02)

כן, את נושא התקציב עוד לא הרחבנו... 
כל מה שעדיי לא רלוונטי לנו לא ממש מורחב . מה שיש טוב זה אולם, תקליטן וצילום. כל השאר הוזנח קצת (עדין נעשתה הרבה עבודה....


----------



## שביב שני (29/6/02)

בנותני השירותים (בסעיף התשלומים) 
חסרים הזמנות ובר אקטיבי


----------



## zusiman (1/7/02)

תודה על הבר-אקטיבי ודווקא יש הזמנות


----------



## 0רחלי (1/7/02)

מקפיצה


----------



## 0רחלי (3/7/02)

מקפיצה שוב 
אם יש מישהי שעוד לא ראתה...


----------

